# When will he get testicles?



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, Ace is going to be 10 weeks tomorrow, and still no sign of testicles descending. The vet didn't seem to think they were going to descend. I'm concerned about Cryptorchidism. Bean who also has the same sire, only had one testicle that descended. At seven months he was neutered and the non-descended testicle was removed from his abdomen. 
What have you all experienced with your male Chis? Were the testicles descended by 10 weeks?
My heart sunk when the vet told us the news, as this means invasive surgery again. I'm just not sure what a reasonable amount of time is to wait and see what happens. Vet said we could try massaging them down, but I don't even feel them in his abdomen. 
Could use some encouragement and advice right about now!


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

One of our local "breeders" (I won't call her that, because she's a puppy peddler) gets her Chihuahuas neutered real young (8 weeks), and they are usually descended by then..


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujos were decended at his first check up at 8 1/2 weeks. hope your baby is ok!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

are they supposed to be downn by then???

peanuts nearly 7 1/2 months and only got one. is this not normal then?


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Both testicles 'should' be descended by 8 weeks. You still have more time till its time for his neuter. Hopefully they will come down. There is nothing you can do to make them descend.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Both of Madison's testicles were descended when I got him at 8 weeks old.

Cryptorchidism is actually heditary, so I would talk to your breeder about this. It sounds like the sire is passing this down, and he shouldn't be bred.

Good luck.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

holly&peanut said:


> are they supposed to be downn by then???
> 
> peanuts nearly 7 1/2 months and only got one. is this not normal then?


Bean had only one testicle that descended by 7 months. He was our first Chi, and we didn't realize there was a problem until around that time. We took him to the vet because we were concerned, and according to him, he should definitely have had both testicles by that age. He said we could wait up to a year to see if the other testicle would descend, but recommended the neutering and surgery to remove the testicle. I think we waited a few weeks, and then had the surgery done. We had no idea that this was pretty common in small dog breeds. I need to tell the breeders not to breed their male again, as Ace is another puppy from this sire manifesting the same problem now. Darn.


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi i have the same problem with my dog Solo, my Vet says its best to get them neutered as they are at a greater risk of Cancer. and like Jessie said its 
hereditary, Solo is 6 months old now, so i will take him to the Vets soon to sort out for his op. Solos ears are still floppy and have never been erect, looks like they may stay like that. but for all his faults hes still perfect to me. let us know how you get on, sending lots of hugs to Ace.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

In some dogs it can take up to a year for both to descend. When you get them nuetered the operation is more invasive if they are cryptorchid, my vet recommends waiting a little bit longer to avoid a more expensive and invasive operation but definitely have them fixed at 1.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

that will be why my vet said he rather us wait till hes 12months to be done!


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine had his down before I got him which was 16 weeks! My other dog was netured at 5 months and had down when i picked him up at 8 weeks!


----------



## Notorious Charm (Aug 2, 2011)

Ugghh...I have an 18 week old guy breeder said she'd never had a problem with them, but this guy has other problems too.... left leg knuckled over and right foot FLAT...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I found Reggie, he was about 6 years old and had only one decended. They should definately both be there by 7 1/2 months. When he gets nuetered, they will have to go look for the other one. It's dangerous to leave one in the abdomen as there is a greater risk of testiculer cancer.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG, teddy is 20 weeks and neither of his are down, now i'm worried


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

:O
oh no.... Mochi is 11 weeks.... no signs of them coming down yet neither....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lions were down when I got him at 13 weeks.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is almost 9 mos old and he's only got one down. And come to think of it, the last time he went to the vet about 6 weeks ago, he didn't mention anything about him having only one! True, he was there for colitis, but he proabley should have noticed and said something. I didn't even realize it til I was at my daughter's. (boy did I feel stupid!!) I don't know how long to wait before having him neutered. Is it best to give more time and see if the other one drops, or should it be done soon? Any advise?

This at least settled our question on whether or not to neuter!! My husband had said no, initially. Now, it's just when!!


----------

